# Multisim en Español



## FernandoD (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola,

Conozcan la versión personalizada de NI Multisim en Español en:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605

Saludos,


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 13, 2010)

Muy buen dato! Ya lo pasé al español al 11.0, se agradece la info 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2010)

:buenpost:

...................


----------



## claservice (May 19, 2010)

Muy bien echo colega....
Excelente post


----------



## rau (May 19, 2010)




----------



## jaimepsantos (May 21, 2010)

Saludos Fernando Domininguez desde guadalajara, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Comadreja (May 22, 2010)

Yo tambien tengo desde hace unos dias la version 11, estoy buscando y no se como, pero se puede representar la protoboard en 3D??


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 22, 2010)

Presiona el boton de mostrar protoboard, si lo tienes en español, pero quisas no lo hayas encontrado por que no tienes la version completa del miltisim


----------



## Comadreja (May 22, 2010)

Pues parece ser que no tengo ese icono, en la instalacion no sabia si escoger entre full, power pro, o algunas mas que no me acuerdo, la que tengo dice q es la full. ¿Cual tendria que tener para ver la protoboard en 3D?


----------



## FernandoD (May 31, 2010)

Para tener la vista 3D del protoboard necesitas instalar versión Educacional o Estudiantil.


----------



## carrey1948 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tengo yá todo en español, menos el archivo de ayuda *(multisim.chm)*, que no está en los archivos del link mencionado.
¿Alguno podría decirme como lo obtengo?

PD:Muy buen post!...


----------



## FernandoD (Ago 3, 2010)

La ayuda solo está disponible en el idioma inglés. 

Saludos!


----------



## MakeWorld (Ene 23, 2011)

Para todo aquel que tenga *MultiSim y UltiBoard v11.0 en inglés*, aquí está el *parche de National Instrument* para pasarlo a *español*. 

 Que les sea útil.

NI Circuit Design Suite 11.0 - Spanish Patch


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 14, 2013)

MakeWorld dijo:


> Para todo aquel que tenga *MultiSim y UltiBoard v11.0 en inglés*, aquí está el *parche de National Instrument* para pasarlo a *español*.
> 
> Que les sea útil.
> 
> NI Circuit Design Suite 11.0 - Spanish Patch



ya lo instale dice instalado correctamente pero sigue en ingles


----------



## CDCSarjento (Oct 17, 2020)

Hola tengo la version 14.0 Power pro edition en español y no encuentro la opción de 3d protoboard, se que dicen lo de la version estudiantil, como puedo hacer eso? me tocaría reinstalar otra version distinta o que tengo que hacer?


----------

